# what color are they?



## sammileah (Mar 19, 2011)

i don't know what to call them. 

now there are 2


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd call them CUTE!  But I don't know my goat colors so I can't help you there.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 19, 2011)

Light cou clair


----------



## mistee (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been breeding Nigerians for years and I am so bad w/ naming colors,,lol.. Glad I found this forum cause I plan on asking too,,lol


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep definitely cou Claire. I have a couple cou claire myself.


----------



## sammileah (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm glad for these ppl that know what they are doing too.  
cause i'm lost.

thanks for the input.


----------



## Hillwood Farm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep Cou Clair!

I recently had triplets born out of a Cou Clair sire and a Chamoisee dam. Bad choice I guess, because one was a Chamoisee for sure, and the other two have been driving me crazy since the day they were born- they seem to be half Cou Clair and half Chamoisee...!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 31, 2011)

Hillwood Farm said:
			
		

> Yep Cou Clair!
> 
> I recently had triplets born out of a Cou Clair sire and a Chamoisee dam. Bad choice I guess, because one was a Chamoisee for sure, and the other two have been driving me crazy since the day they were born- they seem to be half Cou Clair and half Chamoisee...!


I saw those guys...they're roaned chammies, not cou clairs.  I think the roaning over the shoulders is what threw you.


----------



## sammileah (Mar 31, 2011)

My goat guy that disbudded horns for me says broken chamoisee.

I'll try to get better pics if they ever stop moving


----------



## sammileah (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute is still the best answer


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to have a buck colored almost exactly the same, he was registered as "two-tone chamoise". He didn't have the white face like those.


----------



## peachick (Apr 4, 2011)

ohhh  wow  I never heard that name before.   
is my girl Maple a cou claire then?
I just called her tri-colored.  she is pregnant and ready to pop on the 14th.



DSC_0143 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cou Clair is used for goats with black hindquarters, according to ADGA. If the animal is tan with black trim but not a black "blanket" over the hind, it's a chamoisee. 

I can't tell how far down the black goes on Maple, if she's got a good deal of black on the back, she's broken Cou Clair, if it's just the dorsal stripe, she's a broken Chamoisee.


----------



## peachick (Apr 5, 2011)

ohh  Interesting.  I really do like Mapels coloring.  I spose I need to read up on goat colors 

Here is another photo of Mapel.  It is like a black blanket on her back.  Thanks so much.




DSC_0024 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------

